# Peach Wood??



## 00buckshot69 (Jun 6, 2009)

The wife had me cut down a 6 year old dwarf peach tree. Has any one ever used peach wood for smoke.
Thanks,Mike


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out this link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439

Looks like it's perfectly good for smoking! Have at it!


----------



## smokinup (Jun 10, 2009)

Wondering if anyone knows where I might look for some peach wood?  I tried Westlake Ace and they did not have any.


----------



## jdt (Jun 11, 2009)

not sure where you are in kansas but look here to see if any orchards are close to you and try to get their trimmings or damaged trees, some people will smoke with green peach and say its fine but I prefer to wait at least 60-120 days of inside dry storage, it will season much quicker than hardwoods. 

http://www.pickyourown.org/KS.htm


----------

